# Network Engineer / Security Engineer



## Lnkozsty (Jan 3, 2010)

I am interested in studying Computer Network Technology, to work on Cisco Switch, Router, Firewall, Wireless Solution, VOIP Solutions, Network Design, etc.
Keeping these in mind, I have shortlisted 5 universities in Australia, these 5 universities are offering Computer network studies; I need your kind advice to select the university. ( Network Administrator / Network engineers , Network Security Engineers , your advice will help me to select right course for future).
Here is my priority based on Subjects:
1.	University of South Australia 
Course: Bachelor of Information Technology – Networking & Security.

2.	Edith Cowan University
Course: Bachelor of Science (Networking Science)

3.	Melbourne Institute of Technology
Course: Bachelor of Networking 

4.	Murdoch University 
Course: Bachelor of Science - Internetworking & Security


5.	Charles Sturt University 
Course: Bachelor of information Technology


----------



## msaadkhan (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Guy,
I've seen all your choices and amongst them if you want quality then University of South Australia is best amongst all 5 of them. Well I myself going for Masters in Network Security in University of Wollongong.

Do you also have intention of PR, after studies?

TC !!!


----------



## aswin_ramesan (Sep 14, 2011)

*Regd network security at UOW*



msaadkhan said:


> Hi Guy,
> I've seen all your choices and amongst them if you want quality then University of South Australia is best amongst all 5 of them. Well I myself going for Masters in Network Security in University of Wollongong.
> 
> Do you also have intention of PR, after studies?
> ...


Hi there,

Hope u doin good. i am interested in pursuing the masters in network security course. could u give me information regd the same?hows the course?college? all relevant details...


----------

